

The abolition of grades and degrees - endlessvoid94
https://medium.com/@dpaola2/the-abolition-of-grades-and-degrees-f77cdef7f158

======
xkcd-sucks
Teaching a physical science at an okay university can be a bit depressing.

Students tend to view education in purely economic terms: They pay the
university, and therefore they are entitled to "receive an education" in the
form of high grades and a degree. This does not facilitate any sort of
learning, and this problem will not be solved by getting rid of grades and
degrees.

At some point, the wheat and chaff need to be separated. Whether this is done
by employers, universities, etc. is somewhat immaterial-- But it's not likely
to be accomplished by self-reflection on the part of the students, because
(the vast majority of) students simply do not care.

Grades should be useful, and the reputation of a school should have some
bearing on the competence of its graduates.

However, grade inflation has essentially rendered grades useless. Poor grades
lead to poor faculty evaluations and endless unpleasantness. The dominant
viewpoint seems to be: Give everyone high-ish grades, and let them become
someone else's problem. Which is irresponsible and devalues the university's
degrees, but such is life.

The computer programming model of evaluating peoples' competency via open-
source contributions seems like a good idea. I wonder how this sort of thing
would work for sciences or humanities. I also wonder how to make a system of
evaluating competency immune to being gamed.

------
lutusp
Quote: "Much has been written about the devaluation of degrees and the evils
of grading in higher education. As a society, we’re clearly reeling from the
consequences (44% of college graduates are underemployed)."

Oh, don't bother to try to produce evidence for a cause-effect relationship
between grades and later underemployment. A few minutes' thinking about
employment and statistical principles should have made you realize that
roughly 50% of people are underemployed, for the same reason that 50% of
people are below average.

We'll be abolishing grades and degrees the same day we abolish any difference
in workplace compensation:

1\. Under the new program, a company's janitor and president will make the
same amount of money.

2\. People will say, "Wait -- why should I try to hard? What's my incentive?"

3\. A brilliant theoretician will then say, "I have a great idea! Let's reward
cleverness and productivity by giving clever, productive people more money!"

